# VA or LA - what did you choose and why?



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Me and hubby have found one great VA and one great LA, but we r really struggling to choose which to go with! 

What did you pick? A VA or LA and why? 

Ray xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

We just went with our la. Generally la's have the children and are your best chance of a white under 2 with few issues. Of course sometimes children have to be adopted out of area or the la may not have any approved adopters available. People generally report good experiences with va's and they have good post adoption support. I think it's worth mentioning at the moment people are generally waiting longer for children due to a recent legal case and so more easy to place children will be placed within the la.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We went for VA due to quicker timescales and fab post adoption support. Plus our LA were a bit rubbish but that's not your issue here! We weren't worried about 'access' to children as we live in an area operating a great consortium where all children are pooled if you will. It means we could view the same profiles as those going through local authorities. If that hadn't been the case we may have thought again. Although I love our agency and don't have a bad word to say about them. So happy with our choice. Good luck!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We had interviews with la's and va's. I really liked both and was leaning towards the va  but then they were very honest with us. Despite being part of a large consortium they said younger children would generally go with la so advised us to  go with a la. I have nothing but respect for them due to how honest they were. That said, our la were utterly fab and I can't praise them highly enough.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

VA everytime,massive difference! My friend went with her LA and they have been hell! Xxx


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

We went with LA and it's maybe just our locale and our LA but post adoption support has been shockingly bad    We chose LA as we didn't know anyone who had gone via a VA but we did have friends who had adopted with our LA, it was 6 years ago though and our experience shows a heck of a lot has changed! 

I think it really depends on the 'kind' of child or children your interested in adopting. If your looking for older children or sibling groups the VA might be a good option. If however, your looking for a little one, like previous poster already mentioned LAs may be the best bet.


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

We adopted a 3.5 year old, a 17month old and today we are meeting our 7 month old. All through VA.  Our prep group friends both got babies under one. I am not sure age is totally a problem! Plus there is distance, la's tend to focus within a local is area which was a massive issue for us and VA's 'can' be more national! 
Xxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree totally but I really think it depends so much on the particular la/va. The la we eventually went with were recommended to us by several people and our wee man was placed well away distance wise.  BUT I did love the va and probably would have gone with them had they not been so honest with us and said we were better off going with a la because at that time thy were rarely placing lo under 2. Glad we didn't though  but I believe our  little ones find us not we find them - its just meant to be xxxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

We went with a VA and were matched with a baby (8 1/2 months when he came home) the three other adopters from our prep group with who we have remained in touch have been placed with a 7 month old, a 12 month old and a two year old. That said, it is a specialist agency for BME adopters (the London branch, other branches nationally are not at the couple with the 12 month old in my example are not BME) and I think I have spoken to the OP before on this subject. If you are a black or dual heritage couple then there is not the same disadvantage with a VA in terms of being matched with a tiny, I think.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We went with VA because we wanted to go out of area, hated our initial sessions with the LA, and because the VA was focused on being our advocate and supporting us, while the LA seemed to want to challenge us to fail.  We adopted a little boy aged 2 with minimal/no issues but a very complex and tragic family background.  We're sticking with VA for our second go, but it's going to be harder this time, because for Bug's sake we'd like to go younger.


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

We have chosen a VA Barnardos as it just felt right.  I thought the SW who came to visit was lovely. They have also being very fast to respond with great communication so far.  Although I have heard good things about our LA  too.  I just went with my gut feeling really.


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Thx for your replies all! Really appreciate it! I think we have decided to go with our chosen LA! Feels gd to have made a decision!


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We went with a VA as my husband had experience with our LA through work and was less than impressed - turns out we know some people that have gone throught the LA and are going through hell with a match that is going from bad to worse to oh my god!


----------

